# APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Presents Our 265HP 2.0T FSI Tuning Program for the
Audi TT-S and S3, the VW Golf R and Scirocco R and the SEAT León Cupra R.*
Product Page

Volkswagen Automotive Group's 265HP 2.0T FSI is the world's 
premiere 4 cylinder turbocharged engine and APR has developed 
a line of premiere performance enhancements to compliment 
VAG's achievement. APR's expertly recalibrated engine management 
upgrades and professionally engineered OEM replacement 
performance engine components result in an even more enjoyable, 
powerful and efficient operation with no loss of life or use. 
APR's complete line of performance enhancements has been developed 
for the 265HP 2.0T FSI to provide increases of 40HP with our 
Stage I ECU Upgrade to 135HP with our Stage III Turbocharger System.
APR's Software, Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Teams have 
built upon years of experience and unmatched accomplishments with 
VAG's standard 200HP 2.0T FSI engine to develop new breakthroughs 
in drivability and performance enhancement for the 265HP 2.0T FSI. 
APR has been able to fully realize the upgrades VAG provided in 
increased engine durability, efficiency and performance to deliver 
a tuning program that is the culmination of 6 years of research and 
development and unparalleled in the performance aftermarket.
Not only does our Stage I ECU Upgrade give you higher peak numbers 
of 322 horsepower and 321lb-ft. of torque, but also gains of up 
to 66 horsepower are available at lower rpms! APR's ECU Upgrade 
is the best power per dollar modification for the new 2.0T FSI 
and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory 
without pushing the limits. With factory like smoothness and 
drivability APR's ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise 
excellent car.
*Features*
Higher Engine Power Output
Higher Engine Torque Output
Speed Limiter Removed
Faster Throttle Response
Quicker 0-60 Times
Faster and Quicker 1/4 th mile times
Left-Foot Breaking
No DSG Torque Limitations
Component protection and hardware safety strategies remain intact
*TT-S Performance Testing*
A 0-60 time of 4.19 second achieved and verified with a Driftbox.
A 1/4 mile time of [email protected] was achieved on factory 19x9 wheels/tires on a closed normal street and was verified with a Driftbox.
**NEW/Updated APR Calibration** 
Existing ROW TT-S and S3 customers will benefit from an increase in power with this new calibration.
*The following Stages are available:*
*Stage I*
ECU Upgrade, No required hardware
Free 6 Hour Trial & 30 Day Money Back Guarantee
Free Upgrade to Stage II or II+
Free Reburns
Free Updates
*Dyno Charts*
* 91 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 93 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 100 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 95 RON
* 98 RON
* 104 RON

*Stage II*
ECU Upgrade, Requires a high flow exhaust system
Free 6 Hour Trial & 30 Day Money Back Guarantee
Free Upgrade to Stage II+
Free Reburns
Free Updates
*Dyno Charts*
* 91 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 93 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 100 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 95 RON
* 98 RON
* 104 RON 


*Stage II+*
ECU Upgrade, Requires a high flow exhaust system and APR High Pressure Fuel Pump
Free 6 Hour Trial & 30 Day Money Back Guarantee
Free Reburns
Free Updates
*Dyno Charts*
* 91 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 93 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 100 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 95 RON
* 98 RON
* 104 RON 


*Stage III (Coming Soon)*
ECU Upgrade, Requires an APR Stage III Turbocharger System with high flow exhaust system and APR High Pressure Fuel Pump
Software Included with Stage III Hardware
Free Fully loaded ECU for existing customers
Free Reburns
Free Updates
*Dyno Charts*
* 91 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 93 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 100 (R+M)/2 Octane
* 95 RON
* 98 RON
* 104 RON

*Every stage is offered with the following calibrations:*
_Choose up to 4 calibrations_
Stock Mode :: Identical calibration from the factory
Valet Mode :: Reduced power/speed/rpm mode for valet services
APR Performance 91 Octane (R+M)/2 Mode
APR Performance 93 Octane (R+M)/2 Mode
APR Performance 100 Octane (R+M)/2 Mode
APR Performance 95 RON Mode
APR Performance 98 RON Mode
APR Performance 104 RON Mode
*Every Stage is also offered with the following options:*
Program switching :: Switch between performance modes without external hardware
Security Lockout :: Disable program switching and hide APR software
Fault Code Erase :: Clear fault codes
Anti-Theft :: ECU Kill Switch - When enabled, throttle is disabled for an extra level of security! 

*Pricing is as follows for the North American Market*
$599 - Single Calibration
Additional Calibrations:
+$149 - Two Calibrations
+$219 - Three Calibrations
+$289 - Four Calibrations
Additional Features:
+$59 - Security Lockout
+$59 - Fault Code Erase
+$199 - Anti-Theft
Free - Program switching with purchase of 2 or more programs. 
*How to Purchase*
APR provides two easy and painless methods to purchase your ECU Upgrade. You may visit any 
APR Dealer for local installation while you wait or you can remove your ECU and send it directly to APR Headquarters 
for installation. Typically your ECU is returned the same day we receive it. For ECU removal 
instructions see our Customer Support page.
If you're sending your ECU in to us, please print out and complete the order form below. Be 
sure to indicate which programs you would like to purchase, as well as the other information 
requested. APR ECU Modification Order Form


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

Great job Arin!


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

WOWZA! Talk about power gains! Jump on this guys the torque hits soooo hard in this thing i think i need to give people a liability waiver before they ride with me


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont think its the added HP that requires a waiver.
its just your crazy driving


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

nice job guys, looks like some impressive, solid gains.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade! ([email protected])*

Quick, somebody tell me where my ECU is located and how to remove it! I need to send it to Alabama!


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Wheels are turning, yes they are. It may be a while until the TT-RS comes to the states so something has to hold me over!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade! (Regina_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Regina_TT* »_Quick, somebody tell me where my ECU is located and how to remove it! I need to send it to Alabama!

It's located in the front center of the engine bay, under the black cowl connected to the windshield.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's located in the front center of the engine bay, under the black cowl connected to the windshield. 

Calling now! Do you know if the ECU will have the "chastity strap" that my 03 had?
Man, you guys are busy today!


_Modified by Regina_TT at 5:02 PM 9/24/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hmm, I'm not quite sure.... you'll have to take a peek!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yummy


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

Having my Stage II+ remap updated today.
Will post my impressions in a few hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Send me a PM with your name and dealer flashing you so I can confirm in the morning you have the latest update. You should, I just want to double check to make sure everything was updated to our servers properly. And please, I would love to hear your impressions. Given you are already chipped I hope this change is enough to bring a new smile to your face!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*TT-S Performance Testing*
A 0-60 time of 4.19 second achieved and verified with a Driftbox.
A 1/4 mile time of [email protected] was achieved on factory 19x9 wheels/tires on a closed normal street and was verified with a Driftbox.

4.2sec to 60mph!!! Quarter mile in 12.7sec!!! That's with just a stage I ECU flash?!
I've got another 1000mi. til my 5000mi service. Don't know if I can wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The vehicle used to do those times was running with our stage II+ program and our divorced downpipe setup. He also had monster 19x9 wheels, on street tires, and it was preformed on a normal street and not the track. There was no tire spin at take off so I bet with a higher launch RPM he could get some better numbers. The owner of the car has planned to take it to the drag strip to beat his previous times. Hopefully he can lay down some good numbers!


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:10 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the 0-60 was very legit as was the 1/4 buuuut...its hard to find a long enough flat road in alabama to do a 1/4 perfectly. I will be at the track soon enough and i can gaurentee a lower e.t. so stay tuned guys.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade! (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
4.2sec to 60mph!!! Quarter mile in 12.7sec!!! That's with just a stage I ECU flash?!
I've got another 1000mi. til my 5000mi service. Don't know if I can wait.

Why wait, just do. My car was chipped with less than 3k on it, it was only stock over night lol.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

chipped at 500 miles folks. No waiting required in my opinion


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

Spent the best part of this morning savouring APR's update of their Stage II+ remap and have got to say that they have taken it to a new level.
It seems to have gains in both torque and power right through the range.
And while there was nothing wrong with the delivery or smoothness of the original remap the months of testing have had the effect of making the tune seem completely OEM.
APR would now have to be the premier tuner in the world for the 2.0TFSI.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The vehicle used to do those times was running with our stage II+ program and our divorced downpipe setup._Modified by [email protected] at 9:10 AM 9-25-2009_

That makes more sense. I think you should've included that in your initial post. And do you have any testing times for a stage I upgrade?


_Modified by DrDomm at 5:17 PM 9/28/2009_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Arin, am I reading the website correctly?...it looks like the there is a sale that will get 4 programs and all the options for the base price of $599. That is enough to convince me. How long will this offer last? Not sure when I can drive the 2 hours to get this done.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

All right, this afternoon is the big day


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: APR Presents 2.0T FSI TT-S/S3/R Stage I, II, II+ ECU Upgrade! ([email protected])*

Arin - I'm interested in the Stage 1 for my '09 TTS. The APS brochureware for the 'family' of upgrades denotes the following:
TT-S Performance Testing
A 0-60 time of 4.19 second achieved and verified with a Driftbox.
A 1/4 mile time of [email protected] was achieved on factory 19x9 wheels/tires on a closed normal street and was verified with
a Driftbox.
Which upgrade are these performance specs specifically for ? WHat can I expect from a Stage I w/93 (R+M)/2 ?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Had the TTS for a week - don't miss my '06 S4 at all ! Can't wait to see what this thing can do with a Stage I....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Those specs were performed on a customers vehicle. He was stage II+. I did not have a chance to do the same testing when he was stage I.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Just wanted to let everyone know that I got the APR 93 octane stage I upgrade. I've only had a couple of days to experience it, but let me give my impressions.
Let me first say that the program offers factory-like smoothness. From a driveability perspective, I can't tell the difference. There are no issues at half throttle. In terms of performance, this is the little bit extra this car should have come with. It feels as if somehow the throttle opens a little more or the car lost 300 pounds. Think of it as turning the volume to 11 (Spinal Tap reference).
The car still has the standard turbo lag, but it seems to disappear a little sooner and in a quicker manner. And when the power comes on, it comes on strong and consistent. There are no annoying dead spots or surges. The power continues on troughout the rev range, and is always available by extending your right foot. Even with DSG, it's tough to keep up with shifts.








Bottom line--glad I didn't wait to get this upgrade. 
Lastly, I'd recommend that you check with APR to make sure the programs are written for your ECU. They had not yet seen the stock program from my ECU(8J0907115*R*), and so when I arrived at my APR dealer there was no program to be had. APR now has the file for that ECU, and there upgrade is available. Unfortunately, for those who have the same ECU beware that there is only enough memory for 1 program...nothing else. A big thanks to APR's wonderful tech support and customer service for their help, and consideration of my inconvenience.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*

Domm, the memory problem applies to s to *ALL* TTS's


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (N-TT-09-S)*

Are you guys saying that it's the stock program + 1 that the TTS has enough memory for, or just the new program ? Also, does the memory limitation also inhibit the ability to load any of the 'options'?
Not so good news given the sale at $599 for everything, although that's not APR's fault.








Lastly, if I'm going to run only the 93 Octane Stage 1 and lose my stock program, does anybody have any real stats on what happens to the MPG with the 93 octane mapping? I drive 140mi round trip for work each day with the TTS and I like my 30/31 MPG when I'm not in a playful mood (I avg between 65 to 70 MPH to get those numbers). Of course once you light it up it's all over for the 31 MPG


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pdesisto1959)*

The guys at APR told it to me differently. They said that some US TTS ECU's have plenty of memory for more than one program and the other goodies. I have the "R" box, which is apparently the nasty one. It can only hold *one* program. I no longer have the stock program, or any other goodies. Determining your ECU part number isn't that simple. Apparently, you can have your dealer read it using the diagnostic port or do it yourself with a VAGCOM. Otherwise you have to remove, and partly disassemble it.
As far as mileage, I think it will be very similar. It's all in how you drive. On the track, I got 8-10mpg with the stock program. Around town, I get 20-21mpg. It'll be another week before I can tell you if my mileage is the same as previously.
I say go for it.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DrDomm)*

It would be interesting to know the truth about the memory. My Stage I was done seven months ago and APR were aware of it then.
My car is one of the first TTS's and I know that the last of the 09 cars had the same problems. I have also heard that tuners in both Germany and the UK have the same problem with the TTS.
So who does have the ECU with the extra memory?
My APR Stage II+ is getting considerably better fuel consumption than you are experiencing.



_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 3:36 PM 10/3/2009_


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (N-TT-09-S)*

I sent my Canadian 2009 TTS ECU to APR last Monday. Not long after they received it on Wednesday they called to tell me I would also be limited to only one program, period. They also informed me of the limited memory of the 8J0907115R ECU, which is what I have. Since 93 octane isn't regularly found where I live, I opted to have them flash the ECU with the 91 octane program. I have no option for stock mode nor any of the other options.
I am totally impressed with the added power but really bummed about not having the additional programming or EMCS options. (Loved that feature on my 03 TT 225!) I also might have waited had they talked about this at all in their advertising or in the few phone calls leading up to my sending it to them. I still could ave waited, but tell THAT to the kid in the candy store who has already spent $140 on shipping! They did tell me they are working on a solution and told me I would receive any future software updates on the car for free.
Although likely not directly related, the added power has advanced a misfiring problem I am having. My car had randomly misfired on cylinders 2 and 3 twice on different occasions over the summer that I was aware of. (Engine light flashing then going away the first time, engine light flashing and staying on the second.) My dealer's service department couldn't locate the problem so I was told to just watch for it again. The first "test run" with the new APR software caused misfires again under the same circumstances, but much more often. It happens under heavy throttle at around 6400-6500 RPM, particularly in 2nd and 3rd gear.
I'm certainly not blaming the software, but this has happened to at least one other TTS owner after the APR flash and another TTS owner previous to his APR flash (that I know of.) My car and the other post APR flash misfiring TTS owner will be getting new coil packs next week. The other TTS owner who had misfiring before the flash had his misfiring issues resolved with new coil packs as well as having the exhaust valves reinstalled. Apparently they weren't installed properly from the factory. My reasons for posting this information is more to bring it to light so that anyone else experiencing this problem knows that they are not alone, that there is a solution and that the APR software is likely not directly to blame.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Regina_TT)*

Tony this was an occasional ocurrence with my car until the last revision last week where it appears to have completely disappeared.
Larry


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_Tony this was an occasional ocurrence with my car until the last revision last week where it appears to have completely disappeared.
Larry

Yeah, I had heard that about "chipping" the TTS in general and assumed with the latest software from APR that it wouldn't be an issue. I'm hoping that my issues are because one bad coil pack that I had. Fingers crossed that replacing the rest of them cures it! If not, maybe you'll have to pack up one of those APR Australia DP's and send it my way!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Larry, I think you may be right about the memory limitation. I haven't found anyone with enough memory for more than 1 program.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Between the TTS, S3 and R variants of this engine there are several different ECU box codes and unfortunately it seems most have limited memory space only allowing one program to be loaded at this time. We are investigating new compression routines so we can bring you the most features possible. It will require a major rewrite to the way we are currently doing it so it may take longer than most would expect bit but once everything is ironed out, everyone who purchased an ECU though the sale will get a free upgrade. I can't promise anything yet but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's cool. But as I told Chris G., I'd even be ok with the ability to swap programs externally, by way of a cable/laptop or loader gizmo.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_That's cool. But as I told Chris G., I'd even be ok with the ability to swap programs externally, by way of a cable/laptop or loader gizmo. 

x2
Via VAG-COM cable?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

3x on the vagcom reflash
BTW, Arin any input on the misfiring we're having?
P.S. Love the new powerband, Thanks!


_Modified by Fissues at 5:56 AM 10/6/2009_


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Regina_TT)*

Alva has a OBDII dongle.
Don't forget that the Ross Tech cable is actually their dongle.
Not quite sure how you would do it via VagCom anyway.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_Alva has a OBDII dongle.
Don't forget that the Ross Tech cable is actually their dongle.
Not quite sure how you would do it via VagCom anyway.

Yeah, he said it just hooks up to a laptop.
APR prides themselves on their EMCS technology, but sometimes you have to go "low tech". The reason I want this option is because the dealer can write over the software upgrade. Also, as Tony mentioned you can't always find 93 octane. If I take this car back to the track, I might want to try the 100 octane program.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Fissues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fissues* »_BTW, Arin any input on the misfiring we're having?

Are you speaking about Regina_TT or your own vehicle? We just released TT-S Software in North America and he mentioned his misfires were present before he got APR software. Furthermore I've had 5 in-house vehicles split between APR US/Asia/Europe/Australia that have been put thought extensive testing, including one that was driven all day on a Japanese road course, all reporting no misfires. I also have customers from around the world reporting the same level of success. Let me know!


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Are you speaking about Regina_TT or your own vehicle? We just released TT-S Software in North America and he mentioned his misfires were present before he got APR software.

Let me say again _to everyone_, I don't believe the APR software is the direct cause of my misfiring issues. I believe it is a contributing factor in that the added power (when you push the car harder) is making the misfires happen more frequently. If I don't drive the car hard, it doesn't misfire. Fingers crossed that the coil packs are the fix.
My initial post was not to point any fingers. It was to see if any other TTS owners are experiencing the same issues and what we can do to find a fix.


_Modified by Regina_TT at 4:22 PM 10/6/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I totally understand. I'm just checking to make sure Fissues was speaking about your vehicle and not his own.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I've done over 2000 miles of hard driving on the latest software without Vagcom reporting a single misfire. I was getting the occasional misfire until this revision.
Arin did you take any photos of ""testing" in Tokyo Harbour Tunnel that you can share with us?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hmmm, that would be a question for APR Japan and APR Australia as they were both present at the event.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Nah, I was speaking about mine. I'm sure it is NOT APR's software that's causing the problem with my TTS. I was just wondering if you had seen other problems like ours and you have already answered that.
Love my APR tune!
Thanks, Ethan


_Modified by Fissues at 7:14 PM 10/6/2009_


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Some pictures of the Japanese testing.
http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/s...22434 
http://www.ozaudi.com/forums/s...22854


----------



## Caliber (Oct 5, 2009)

Got flashed a couple of days ago. (Thanks Arin for promptly clearing up some stuff when I asked!) Thanks to Achtuning for doing it too, those are some nice, knowledge guys.
Anyway, the first time I got to do a launch with it, it brought a smile to my face. 
It's not drastic, but you can feel the difference. Especially at lower RPMs as it pulls. The power band did not feel "spikey" either.
In "D" the car does feel a little more aggressive though. "D" was always "turn your brain off" mode, now it feels like it as a small bite to it from "S".
In short, so far I'm happy with the results, been driving the way I normally do (probably harder, testing it out) and runs great, no issues (none expected), but just saying for those curious.
If you're thinking the 57-66hp gain will make you say "wow, it feels like a whole new car!" you won't. But you will say "This was worth the money for this kind of increase."
Oh uh... Also I'm a new member!


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Caliber)*

If you're thinking the 57-66hp gain will make you say "wow, it feels like a whole new car!" you won't.
Geez, you got a lot better OEM than I got. I found the difference stunning in Stage I (and that was the old software). Admittedly my daily drive is a lot more powerful so I tend to notice changes in the TTS.


_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 3:03 AM 10/8/2009_


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*tts*

With limited memory on some TTS ECU.
What type of OEM options/modes are you losing when you flash the ECU with one of the ARP programs.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: tts (BBlack)*

You lose nothing OEM...you just get one remap without the options like valet and security.


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: tts (N-TT-09-S)*

valet and security?
So my valet key will not work? or my security alarm will not work?


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: tts (BBlack)*

You don't lose ANY OEM facility.
When I said valet and security I was referring to the options that are available in other Audi ECU's via APR's EMCS.....such as Anti Theft System, Security Lockout And Fault Code Erase/TB Alignment. If the TTS ECU had sufficient memory these would sit on top of your of your OEM systems.
I've been more than happy just to have the 98RON map alone for seven months now. Best thing I have ever done to any car.
I now have great respect for APR's work and that's why I'm going APR Stage III with the new turbo in the next month or so. I think then I will have achieved a better (and faster) car than the TTRS.
Larry
Program Switching Technology Options Pricing
¹Prices applicable to the North American market only.
²Due to many variations between ECU's some programs/options may unavailable.
For a total of 2 programs (i.e. - Stock and Chipped)²	$149¹
For a total of 3 programs²	$219¹
For a total of 4 programs²	$289¹
Other Available Options Options Pricing
¹Prices applicable to the North American market only.
²Due to many variations between ECU's some programs/options may unavailable.
Security Lockout²	$59¹
Fault Code Erase/Throttle Body Alignment (FCE/TBA)²	$59¹
Anti-Theft System²	$199¹
EMCS
EMCS is APR's revolutionary patented Enhanced Modular Chipping System. EMCS is an industry leading technology that brings many new features to the automotive enthusiast. This technology was developed exclusively by Audi Performance & Racing, LLC and demonstrates APR's continued commitment to lead the industry with the most technologically advanced products available.
Want chipped mode? Want to be able to switch back to your stock settings? Want a race mode to run 100 octane fuel at the track? How about a valet mode that limits power? EMCS is the lone technology on the market that can give you all of these options. No changing of the chip or ECU is required. These programs are available at the touch of a button.
Other companies have attempted to imitate EMCS with clumsy external switching devices that only replace portions of a "base" calibration. EMCS is still the only Bosch Motronic Engine Management System enhancement that gives the ECU the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data when selecting different programming options. This allows for completely new and independent calibrations for each program selected giving you the best, most powerful and complete Stock Modes, 91, 93 and 100 octane Performance Modes and Valet Modes.
APR's EMCS features and program modes are activated via your OEM cruise control buttons for ease of use and stealth. Your cruise control will continue to function as normal, but will give you the ability to scroll through the programs you have purchased with your APR ECU Upgrade. The procedure is simple and involves only two steps.



_Modified by N-TT-09-S at 2:58 PM 10/8/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yes, you lose NOTHING. 
A single program ECU mapping only changes the existing mapping and does not add any new additional APR functions. 
For example, let me make this super simple. Say the cars computer said "Run 150 power units". The APR flash now says "Run 200 power units". We are changing those numbers. It does not require us to delete any of the numbers to make it work.


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

N-TT-09-S Thanks for clearing things up.
So for us North American market,
There be no point getting the $599.00 deal since 
the ecu can only hold two programs,
So really we need to pay only for 2 programs Stock and Chipped $149?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BBlack)*

The ECU holds *one* program. Once the ECU is flashed, you only have the upgraded program, whatever you choose that to be. Think of it as upgrading your existing software, not adding a second program. And it still costs $599.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Correct. It seems every TT-S ECU we see coming in has the memory limitation so far. Hopefully that will change. So far, it hasn't. That being said we ARE working on a way to get more programs on to the ECU. When we do, everyone who's purchased a fully loaded ECU will get the upgrade.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I just want to make another plug for this software, since I've had more time with it now.
With ESP disabled, I have now been able to invoke some serious oversteer on dry pavement since getting flashed. I takes full throttle, and a healthy dose of steering angle, but when done correctly will bring a smile to your face. And when done incorrectly, will scare the daylights out of you.
Because the power is so smooth, I understand why some people think the performance increase is subtle. That being said, I think you really have to drive this car hard to fully appreciate both the stock performance, and the upgrade even more so. I love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*








I really wish I had quattro!


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Arin
Since my car is fairly new and came off the boat in July, can you tell me how to read my ecu number to find out if it has the same issue?


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

FYI he post this
DrDomm

Apparently, you can have your dealer read it using the diagnostic port or do it yourself with a VAGCOM. Otherwise you have to remove, and partly disassemble it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (BBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BBlack* »_FYI he post this
DrDomm

Apparently, you can have your dealer read it using the diagnostic port or do it yourself with a VAGCOM. Otherwise you have to remove, and partly disassemble it.


Yeah, this is what I was told by APR. But I'd think a dealer would be able to just cross reference your VIN, and know what ECU it has. Maybe just call a non-local dealer, and ask them to look up the part number for your ECU based on your VIN?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aleicgrant* »_Arin
Since my car is fairly new and came off the boat in July, can you tell me how to read my ecu number to find out if it has the same issue?

You'll need a vag-com:
Click Select Module








Click Engine








*Vag number* is your ECU part number (ignore the arrow):


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Also, keep in mind, sometimes when VW/Audi issues an update to the ECU software it not only changes the ECU revision (in the photo above it's revision 0010 shown in the Component field) but they also change your box number. What this means is the ECU box code number physically written on the ECU is different than the number in software. _Confused yet?_


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Arin,
stage 1 flash
What is the latest version?
How can you verified if you have the updated version?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

In the US the only versions ever released are the latest versions.


----------

